# Worktop covering



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thought i'd put a couple of pics up after fitting the rubber worktop covering which i bought off ebay. This is a great product as it's waterproof, easy to clean and looks better than the bare wood (which is underneath) which stains when anything wet lands on it.
Total cost was around £35 for a 4m x 1m roll with the checkerplate finish - there was enough left over to cover the shelf and line the toolbox drawers :thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wish my garage was the tidy. 


Phil.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is one tidy space and I'm loving the Tetley placard


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

The plastic floor tiles are so easy to keep clean - quick mop every now and then 

I use the Tetley tray when cleaning the bike - catches the degreaser and chain lube

Wall cabinet was bought off an ebay store - supposed to be black all over but came with white doors????? - got some silver vinyl which was supposed to match the other units but it's darker


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

I plan on hanging my stanley cabinets over the christmas holiday so I will be looking for a bench top for my stanley base units and covering for it. I was originally thinking of using some floor tiles but may go hunting on eBay for what you have used. Thank s for posting this.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I used some floor tiles for working on but didn't have enough to cover the full top, this is where i got the rubber covering - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131096915...49&var=430263656003&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT next day free delivery which was great

This was fitted on top of chipboard flooring which was the origional worktop


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Smart garage.

Did you fix (glue) the rubber covering down?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

JB052 said:


> Smart garage.
> 
> Did you fix (glue) the rubber covering down?


no need - it's 3mm thick and the weight keeps it flat to the surface, i do have metal angled edging on the front edge and thin wood trim at the back fastened to the wall which keeps the edges in place


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice garage spare there fella

Approve :thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks - it's just big enough to park the bike in the top corner and work around the car (Fiesta ST2) - wish it was wider but it was the widest that would fit on the base already down


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

robby71 said:


> Thanks - it's just big enough to park the bike in the top corner and work around the car (Fiesta ST2) - wish it was wider but it was the widest that would fit on the base already down


Where did you buy your cabinets from - I like them a lot


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

These are Stanley units, the first couple were bought from Halfords a few years ago and the last 2 were bought online from RAI tools.
They were approx £60 - £80 each (depending on if you wanted drawers, cupboards or a mixture) - i also had a tall unit (2 door wardrobe size which was £100 - sold last year)


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking good mate i still have the stanley tall cupboard i bought off you and have just bought the matching wall cupboard for christmas .

I will get round to a garage revamp in 2015 !!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

nickvw said:


> Looking good mate i still have the stanley tall cupboard i bought off you and have just bought the matching wall cupboard for christmas .
> 
> I will get round to a garage revamp in 2015 !!


Hi
i could have done with keeping the cupboard if i had a bit more space, never seem to have enough storage room 
The wall unit i bought was from ustools on ebay but it's very shallow so can't really put much in there :wall: just enough room for the 3 models in the middle though :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

What floor tiles did you use robby, and what are they like when you drive the car over them/park on them?

I seriously can't be bothered to paint mine again
Its all peeling and I'm trampling more flakes into the kitchen than I'm leaving in the garage at the moment!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

James_R said:


> What floor tiles did you use robby, and what are they like when you drive the car over them/park on them?
> 
> I seriously can't be bothered to paint mine again
> Its all peeling and I'm trampling more flakes into the kitchen than I'm leaving in the garage at the moment!


I found these on ebay (private seller) - i don't know where he got them but they were still boxed.
these are plastic instead of the usual rubber, easy to mop clean and don't mark easy.
I priced some rubber ones up which were bigger and it would have cost around £400 to cover the floor area - these are smaller tiles but covered the required space and cost £80 - i actually got a bargain which is rare :doublesho


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you got a link mate?:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like a man who's proud of his garage, very clean and tidy.👍


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

dstill said:


> Have you got a link mate?:thumb:


sorry - i bought them over a year ago from a private seller, he isn't a registered seller anymore


----------

